# Bluegrass Results



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

I only have the Q results

Linda's Razin Cain -Tom Bogusky (a Jamie puppy, Emily)
Trace of Trouble-Todd Schaeffer/Joe Harp
Gotta-B-Gin-U-Win--Bryan Price
Ragin' Rusti Steel-Tammy Bell
________
how to roll a blunt


----------



## copenhunt (Feb 1, 2003)

any derby results


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Way to go, Tom and Cain!! Thanks for the report, Henry, and for noticing that the winner is a Jamie baby!


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

I also heard that Ford won the Am and Jimmy Darnell got second with China in both the Open and the Am, which has got to be her AFC and then some!


----------



## Jimmie Darnell (Sep 22, 2003)

*Bluegrass*

Emily I wish that was true but I *did not* get 2nd in the Open. China only jammed the Open. I got 2nd with Diamond in the derby and China got 2nd in the Am. I sure wished that would title her but she still needs 5 more.


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

Jimmie,
WHAT A WEEKEND! Congratulations!
Andy


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Anybody have complete results?

Debbie


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Great Job Jimmy!!!


Who won the Open and the Derby??

Woodrow got dropped after the water blind 
________
drugtest


----------



## Jay Miller (May 23, 2003)

Great job Jimmie, good to see you doing so well with Stormy's get.


----------



## Randy Wilson (Mar 1, 2003)

*More Qualifying Results.*

Charlie Moody handled my dog - Jake's Maximum Speed (Max) to a RJAM in the Qualifying. Charlie also JAMed with another dog.

Randy


----------



## Jimmie Darnell (Sep 22, 2003)

*results*

Here are the results

Open
1 Charlie Hines Ranger
2 Ryan Brasseaux Watermark Bud
3 Harp Dicka
4 Harp Cruise


Not sure who got RJ
Jams 
Darnell China
Harp Oriley
Hyde Brooks

Amateur
1 Sam Milton Ford
2 Darnell China
3 Wertz Ice
4 Lokay Teal
RJ Hines Ranger
Jam Jan Bunn Stormy

Derby
1 Harp Liberty
2 Darnell Diamond
3 Harp August Maximus
4 Harp Black Horse Select V
RJ Brasseaux Razzle Dazzle Haile
Jams
Adlers March
Harp Planos Bluegrass 5 String
Brasseaux Cam Smoke Up
Washburn Gamblers Choice
Kirby Rita
Moody Butchs Dream
Chris Wix Tipsy
Washburn Storm Chaser
Brasseaux Noboby Moves


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

*Bluegrass*

Charlie Hines won the Open with Cody, not Ranger.


----------



## Jimmie Darnell (Sep 22, 2003)

*results*

I knew that but by mistake I thought it was Ranger. He has won so many.
Vicky who got the reserve jam?


----------



## randy anderson (Sep 23, 2003)

Congrats Jimmy,

Great weekend that you had and I guess that Bogusky was smiling all the way back home. I will see you guys this weekend.

Randy


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

*Bluegrass*

Charlie Hines got the RJ with Ranger


----------

